# Post your BEST 3 of June 2020!



## gk fotografie (Jul 1, 2020)

This is a monthly thread for TPF members to post their 3 BEST photos taken during the previous month. As this is the 'Just For Fun' forum, no critique or negative comments are allowed in the thread, positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, processing, location etc. is encouraged. 

So, please show your BEST 3 photos of June 2020 in this thread!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 1, 2020)

_CAT4299-3 by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Somewhere in NH... by SharonCat..., on Flickr




depot to the stars by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## snowbear (Jul 1, 2020)

DSC_3320.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_3338.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_3324.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 1, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 193802
> 
> View attachment 193803
> 
> View attachment 193804



That dragonfly just kicks arse!


----------



## mrjcall (Jul 7, 2020)

June images


----------



## johngpt (Jul 7, 2020)

Two that I consider my best of June were for gk's b/w bokeh challenge.




crumbling rose at the botanic garden 08Jun20.




wildflowers near the park

.


----------



## johngpt (Jul 7, 2020)

And this last was just one from one of my walks in June.




north valley horses 10Jun20

.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 7, 2020)

Red Winged Blackbird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Yellow Winged Warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Yellow-Winged Warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 7, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Red Winged Blackbird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That last one!  wow!


----------



## mountainjunkie (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Space Face (Jul 8, 2020)

Some nice stuff in here.  I'll have to get my finger out.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 8, 2020)

I didn't have many to choose from. Apparently, I just didn't shoot a lot in June
1


 2


 
3


----------



## Space Face (Jul 8, 2020)

is wee fella is probably my favourite of June.  Purely because these are flighty little buggers, never stay still for a moment and I had to go belly down, stealth mode to crawl close enough to get the shot.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 8, 2020)

Space Face said:


> This wee fella is probably my favourite of June.  Purely because these are flighty little buggers, never stay still for a moment and I had to go belly down, stealth mode to crawl close enough to get the shot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 194124


beautiful shot.. they sing so beautiful


----------



## Space Face (Jul 8, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > This wee fella is probably my favourite of June.  Purely because these are flighty little buggers, never stay still for a moment and I had to go belly down, stealth mode to crawl close enough to get the shot.
> ...




Thanks, yes they do.  You hear them waaaaaaayy long before you see them


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 8, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...


For such a tiny bird.. it is quite amazing..


----------



## Space Face (Jul 8, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...




Do you have the same species over there?


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 8, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...


well looking at your photo it sure looks the same.. I will see if I can find my photo.. {not as good as yours}


----------



## Space Face (Jul 8, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



Ours is called a Wren.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 8, 2020)

View attachment 194132 


Space Face said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...





Space Face said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...


 yes ours is called a House Wren.. here is a photo I took in the woods..i have better ones but this one is pretty much like yours...


----------



## Space Face (Jul 8, 2020)

Aye, probably related sub-species.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 8, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Aye, probably related sub-species.


From the photos I have seen of birds from the UK.. yours are so much more colorful.... and different..so it is neat to see similar look...


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 8, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> That last one!  wow!



Thank you.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 9, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > This wee fella is probably my favourite of June.  Purely because these are flighty little buggers, never stay still for a moment and I had to go belly down, stealth mode to crawl close enough to get the shot.
> ...




Ah, my bad.  Never read the title correctly.  I shall remedy my error.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 9, 2020)

Tiz done


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 9, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Tiz done



Look at that, you're a photographer to my heart and that's absolutely more than 1 best photo, by the way!

Gerard


----------



## Space Face (Jul 9, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Tiz done
> ...




I think that's a compliment.  I'll take it as such


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 9, 2020)

Space Face said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...



Yes, it's a compliment.
I'm no nature/animal photographer but I absolutely like your work!


----------



## Space Face (Jul 9, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > gk fotografie said:
> ...




Thank you very much indeed kind sir.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 22, 2020)

BUMP!


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 23, 2020)

3 people photos I like from 6/2020

reading on bench





hand in camera




tree pruner


----------

